# ELEKTRO ZAUN



## Schwatze (31. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

wer hat Erfahrung mit einem Elektrozaun an seinem Teich, 
evtl. auch Bilder.
Kann man diese Art katzenabschreckung empfehlen oder  ist das
auch nur rausgeschmissens Geld.

Danke.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo Lutz,

Mein Schwager hatte auch so ein Ding, sogar eins, das man an Pferde/Kuhkoppeln verwendet,
das erste was er sich im Teibedarf geholt hatte schreckte die Katzen net ab.

Ich weiß nicht wie es mit Reihern ist, aber die werden von dem E-Zaun wohl am Schreiten gehindert.

Eins weiß ich aber mit Sicherheit, der hat mal vergessen das Ding abzuschalten, war im Teich am fuhrwerken und hat den Zaun berührt, damit war nicht zu spaßen, Ich hab gedacht der verreckt im Teich!, der mußte zu Artzt! Zum Glück ist es aber glimpflich abgelaufen.

Mir sagt das aber >> Strohm am Teich << Nee danke

gruß
Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

voll zustimm, versuchs lieber mit einem kleinen normalen zaun, bei mir hängt auch jeden Tag ein dicker Kater der Nachbarschaft am Teich - er hat jedoch noch nie einen Fisch rausgeholt, vielleicht liegts an der breiten Flachwasserzone - ist es denn bei Dir bereits zu einem Verlust gekommen ?

__ Reiher können auch direkt im Wasser landen, da hilft nur den Teich komplett z.B wie ich es tat mit Angelsehne zu überspannen.


----------



## Steinadler (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo Lutz,

ich bin ja auch noch auf der Suche nach etwas brauchbarem gegen Katzen. Zur Zeit weiss ich nur Wasser (aus dem Schlauch oder der Wasserspritzpistole) oder verscheuchen. Beides geht natürlich nur, wenn jemand zu Hause ist.

Bei einem Zaun (elektrisch oder nicht) ist das Problem mit der Höhe. Ist er zu niedrig, springen die Katzen ohne Probleme darüber. Ist er dann aber unten offen, kriechen sie einfach unten durch. Ausserdem ist es immer eine Ansichtssache. Mir würde ein Zaun oder evtl. auch ein Netz nicht am/im Teich gefallen. Ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache.

Auch bei den Bewegungsmeldern habe ich schon positives und negatives gehört, aber bisher noch nicht ausprobiert.

Im Moment habe ich das Wetter etwas auf meiner Seite. Die Katzen mögen den Regen nicht so sehr und flüchten. 

Bei den Reihern habe ich gehört, dass Sie nur da ins Wasser gehen, wo sie sehen können, wo sie hintreten (also an den Flachzonen).

Gruss

Michael


----------



## zickenkind (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo,
hatte bei meinem alten Teich solch einen Zaun aus dem Handel. Diesen habe ich aber mit einer Zeitschaltuhr gekoppelt. Da wir ja auch einen Hund haben sollte der natürlich nicht zu Schaden kommen. Hatte den 'Zaun von Morgens 4 Uhr bis 9 Uhr unter Strom. In der übrigen Zeit war immer genügend Trubel so das weder Katze noch __ Reiher sich blicken ließen. Nachdem mir der Reiher 2 mal junge Kois geklaut hatte bin ich zu dieser Methode Übergegangen (LEIDER). Danach hatte ich keine Verluste mehr. Strom am Teich ist nicht ganz ungefährlich auch wenn es sich hier um die schwächere Version handelt. Da der Teichrand gut ein gewachsen war, waren die Stäbe und die Schnur gut versteckt.


----------



## Schwatze (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo,

und danke für die Antworten.

ich denke dieses Thema wird viele beschäftigen,
denn Verluste sind schmerzhaft und teuer.
Ich habe schon wieder zwei von meinen neuen Koi's eingebüßt.
Ich kann aber nicht sagen ob Katze oder __ Fischreiher.
Zur Zeit habe ich ein Netz über den Teich gespannt, das ist aber nicht die Lösung.
Sicher ja, sonst ein Hindernis auf allen Ebenen.
Einen Reiherschreck mit Wasserstrahl habe ich mir auch zugelegt, funktioniert gut, wenn er richtig eingestellt ist.
Aber wie Michael geschrieben hat, ist es besser wenn jemand zu Hause ist.
Dieser Reiherschreck läuft bei mir übers Hauswasserwerk, das heißt die Pumpe und die Schlauchverbindungen sollte man im Auge behalten.
Deshalb komme ich zu der Variante, die mir eigentlich auch nicht zusagt, am Ende aber die effektivste ist, Elektro Zaun.
Hier bietet man im Internet  Zäune für den Gartenteich an.
Eine Höhe von ca. 60 cm und man kann den Zaun direkt am Teichufer aufzustellen.

Und wer hat mit diesen Teil Erfahrung sammeln können.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## V8 Cruiser (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo zusammen ich habe mir auch einen Reiherschreck vor einem viertel Jahr zugelegt. Hatte auch dass Problem mit __ Fischreiher und Katzen und den Verlust von 3 kleinen Kois.
Zeit ich den Reiherschreck angeschlossen habe hatte ich keinen weiteren Verluste, allerdings sollte man einen Wasserstop anschließen. Hab ich mir im Baumarkt für ca.7 Euro gekauft aber leider erst nachdem der Schlauch aus dem Anschluß sprang. 
Dabei lief die Wasseruhr ca. 2 Stunden auf volle Leistung autsch  
Noch ein Tipp man sollte den Reiherschreck nicht in die Nähe von Sträuchern oder Wasserpflanzen stellen, sonst geht dass Teil bei Wind ständig an.

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Regs (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo Lutz,

effektiv ist der Elektrozaun auf jeden Fall. Unser Teichwirt hat einen dreifachen Elektrozaun um seine Zuchtteiche gelegt um Fischotter & Co. abzuhalten. Es reicht Holzpflöcke mit Abstandhaltern einzuschlagen und Blankdraht zu verlegen. E-Zaun Geräte gibts in jedem Raiffeisenmarkt. Der Zaun wird auch mittels Zeitschaltuhr abends um 19.00 Uhr bis morgens um 6.00 Uhr eingeschaltet.

Vielleicht kannst Du ihn mit dem Reiherschreck kombinieren und den tagsüber laufen lassen.


----------



## Christine (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo Lutz,

wenn Du Dich für einen Elektrozaun entscheiden solltest, dann nimm bitte die Variante für den Teich. 

Mit Wasser und Strom ist, wie Thomas (Flash) schon beschrieb, nicht zu spassen. Wir hatten hier auch schon einen Fall, wo ein User aufgrund eines E-Zauns für Großtiere einen toten __ Reiher aus dem Teich holen musste - und das kann bei aller Liebe zu den Fischen ja nicht das Ziel sein. 

Einem Teichwirt, der von dem Aufziehen und Verkaufen (und vermutlich auch Schlachten) von Fischen lebt, dürfte ein toter Vogel oder eine tote Katze vermutlich herzlich egal sein - aber wir sind doch alle Tierfreunde hier! (Hoffe ich )


----------



## Regs (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo Christine,

kennst Du die technischen Details eines handelsüblichen Teich-E-Gerätes im Vergleich zu dem eines normalen Weidezaun-Gerätes ? Ich finde keine Infos darüber.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Die Entladeenergie liegt bei solchen Geräten normalerweise deutlich niedriger, als bei professionellen Weidezäunen. Was den Nachteil hat, den Bewuchs nicht zu verhindern, denn eingewachsen sollte der Zaun eigentlich nicht sein, bei feuchtem Gras z.B. kann es zu Fehlfunktionen kommen. 

Kenne uebrigens auch einen Fall, wo jemand über den Zaun in den Teich geflogen ist und dann bei Eisekaltem Wasser nicht rauskam, weil ja der Zaun rund um den Teich noch lief.

Das Risiko wäre es mir nicht wert, 
Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## V8 Cruiser (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo Blumenelse man könnte ja mal versuchen wie __ Fischreiher schmecken, Staußenstecks habe ich schon mal verzehrt sind sehr lecker und wer meine schönen Kois frist sollte sich vor größeren Raubtieren in Acht nehmen. 
Ich lebe nach dem Motto alles was nicht schnell genug auf den Baum flüchrten kann, wird gefressen.

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

__ Reiher soll sehr zäh sein und auch eher ledrig schmecken. 
Das ist echt eher nen arme Leute Essen in ganz schlechten Zeiten. 
Da bleib lieber bei Steaks vom Strauß, die sind wirklich besser. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Schwatze (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*



> Hallo Lutz,
> 
> wenn Du Dich für einen Elektrozaun entscheiden solltest, dann nimm bitte die Variante für den Teich.
> 
> ...



Hallo liebe Christine,

an etwas anderes hatte ich auch nicht gedacht, 
ich möchte ja hier keinen Schlachthof aufbauen.
Es gilt nur zum Schutz der Fische und 
wenn eine Katze einmal einen Schlag abbekommen hat,
lässt die sich in nächster Zeit nicht am Teich blicken.
Den __ Fischreiher kann man, glaube ich, nicht mit diesen Zaun verjagen, dazu werde ich die Variante mit den Wasserstrahl nutzen.
Wie sollte ich sonst meinen Teich und die Fische gegen Räuber schützen.
Die Koi's kosten schließlich auch ne Menge Geld und so teures Katzenfutter
kann ich mir nicht wöchentlich leisten.
Ja klar bin ich auch Tierlieb und das nicht schlecht und sehr Naturverbunden
aber es hat auch alles seine Grenzen.
Von fremden Katzen lasse ich mir  mein Hobby nicht  vermasseln, ich werde denen nur eine Lehre erteilen.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Ulli (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte auch gleich nach dem Teichbau 2 Kois durch Nachbars Katze verloren und ein Stück Elektrozaun gespannt. Deshalb hatte ich mich mal schlau gemacht:

Weidezäune für Schafe, Pferde, Rindviecher etc. arbeiten mit ca. 8 - 10 KV Spannung und zwischen 1 und 5 Joule Impulsenergie und sind deutlich teurer als die Variante für den Teich.

Zäune gegen Kleintiere wie Katzen Marder Wiesel & Co. erzeugen um die 5 bis 7 KV und ca. 0,1 J Energie, also deutlich weniger. 

Ich würde auf gar keinen Fall einen Weidezaun um den Teich spannen - viel zu heftig und unpraktisch auf Dauer, es müsste auch der FI auslösen, sofern vorhanden, da der Strom ja Richtung Erde abgeleitet wird. 

Ich hatte mit einem Stück Zaun für Teiche aus dem Handel experimentiert: Bei Regen, Grünzeug etc. gabs immer Probleme mit Fehlerströmen und die Drähte sehen unschön aus. Mein Gerät arbeitete mit Akku, der war schnell leer. 

Ich habe mich jetzt für 2 Geräte mit Wasserspritzer entschieden und die Katzen seither los. Ich hatte eine Webcam mitlaufen und dann die Wasserkanonen genau eingestellt, von wo die Katzen kamen. 

Kenne den Feind und Du hast schon (fast) gewonnen.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## V8 Cruiser (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo Wuzzel hast du schon mal einen probiert weil du dich da so genau auskennst ? 
Dass mit dem __ Reiher fressen war natürlich nur ein Scherz von mir und von Elektrozäunen um den Teich herum halte ich auch nichts. Sowas sieht doch einfach blöd aus und meine Katze könnte nicht mehr an ihren großen Wassernapf saufen.
Wasser mit Fischgeschmack am Bachlauf findet sie einfach besser wie den blöden Napf in der Küche.

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Regs (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne uebrigens auch einen Fall, wo jemand über den Zaun in den Teich geflogen ist und dann bei Eisekaltem Wasser nicht rauskam, weil ja der Zaun rund um den Teich noch lief.


Au weia, das ist ja ein Schreckens-Szenario.

Weidezaun-Geräte bringen allerdings normaler Weise auch keine Katzen, Hunde oder __ Graureiher um, das wäre ja schlimm. Man kann allerdings davon ausgehen, dass Hunde die einmal gegen den Stromzaun gelaufen sind (das macht jeder Hund auf dem Land irgendwann mal) das anschließend vermeidet. 

Ein Graureiher, der sich beim Start oder der Landung mit den Füßen im Zaun verfängt und zusätzlich in den Teich schlägt hat mit so ziemlich keinem Gerät eine Überlebenschance wenn er laufend Stromschläge bekommt und dabei im Wasser liegt.


----------



## Steinadler (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*



V8 Cruiser schrieb:


> Sowas sieht doch einfach blöd aus und meine Katze könnte nicht mehr an ihren großen Wassernapf saufen.
> Wasser mit Fischgeschmack am Bachlauf findet sie einfach besser wie den blöden Napf in der Küche.
> 
> Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


 

Hallo Hansjürgen,

wenn meine Nichte mit Ihrem Hund da ist, säuft der auch sehr oft lieber aus dem Teich (obwohl ich auch noch mit Fadenalgen im Moment kämpfe) bevor er ans Leitungswasser in seinem Trog in der Küche geht. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Steinadler (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*



UlliW schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für 2 Geräte mit Wasserspritzer entschieden und die Katzen seither los. Ich hatte eine Webcam mitlaufen und dann die Wasserkanonen genau eingestellt, von wo die Katzen kamen.
> 
> Kenne den Feind und Du hast schon (fast) gewonnen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Ulli,

welche Wasserspritzer hast Du denn? Ich habe nämlich auch schon viel negatives gehört. Wenn Du aber damit zufrieden bist, vielleicht sollte ich es mir dann doch mal überlegen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## danyvet (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich echt dankbar, dass Kois mich nicht interessieren. Was das für Zusatzprobleme gibt...!! Ich persönlich würd da aber den Reiherschreck vorziehen, denn ich hätte beim E-Zaun selber Angst, außerdem ist das ja hässlich und umständlich, wenn man schnell mal ein Blatt ausm Teich fischen will, das Zeug extra abdrehen, ober überhaupt abmachen, damit man gscheit hinkommt.
Na, also alles was recht ist, aber das würd mir meinen geliebten Teich ganz schön vermiesen. Da würd ich das Loch vorher zuschütten, bevor ich einen E-Zaun machen würd, ehrlich.
Aber auch einen Reiherschreck würd ich mir nicht einbauen, denn dann würd ich ja meinen eigenen Kater, der auch gerne aus dem Teich trinkt, auch verschrecken.
Meine Lösung wäre: Kois raus ausm Teich, dann gibts auch kein Katzen- oder Reiherproblem


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Dany,
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Das ist Natur! Wenn ich mir vorstelle, meine Katze würde am E-Zaun kleben..... nein Danke.


----------



## heiko_243 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*



> Ich würde auf gar keinen Fall einen Weidezaun um den Teich spannen -  viel zu heftig und unpraktisch auf Dauer, es müsste auch der FI  auslösen, sofern vorhanden, da der Strom ja Richtung Erde abgeleitet  wird.


Ein FI löst da sicher nicht aus, weil im Generator noch eine galvanische Trennung durch einen Trafo vorhanden ist. Auf der 230V-Seite gibt es dadurch keinen Fehlstrom Richtung Erde und damit auch keine Auslösung durch einen FI/RCD. Die gäbe es nur, wenn man die 230V direkt auf den Zaun gäbe (Vorsicht - nicht ausprobieren!) :help


----------



## Steinadler (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hallo Dany,

sei Froh, dass Du Mooderlieschen hast. Die sind nicht ganz so auffällig wie Kois oder Goldfische. Aber auch bei Goldfischen besteht leider das Problem mit Katzen (__ Reiher habe ich Gott sei Dank - auf Holz klopf - bei mir noch nicht gesehen).

Aber ein Zaun kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage. Genauso wenig wie ein Netz.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ELEKTRO ZAUN*

Hi,

wirklich gute Erfahrungen haben viele User in Sachen __ Reiher mit dem Spannen von ein paar Angelschnüren gemacht. Mensch sieht sie wirklich fast nicht, Reiher schon. Da zum Elektro-Zaun alles gesagt ist, mach ich hier mal zu - Weiteres zum Thema "Schutz gegen Reiher" findet Ihr in unserem Sammelthema!

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903


----------

